# best chew toy....pls help



## ultramagnus (Sep 28, 2010)

i've got the extreme kong toys for my boy sonny he's a chewer and i've been more than fortunate about leaving him at home in the in the laundry area it's a big space and all the laundry stuff are on shelfs on the wall. i've also left him in my room these past days cause of the hot weather here in cali. i leave him 2 chew toys with treats and come back around lunch time, he hasn't destroyed the toys but i can see some deep marks on them. i saw something called a "boomer ball" and bought 1 to try out heck if a rhino can have a front foot on the darn thing i'm sure it can handle a pit for awhile. they come in some insane sizes i got him the 4.5 inch one it was only $7 has anyone tried this product?


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I haven't tried those products, but I thought I should mention that you might want to start crating your dog, if at all possible.

Roxie is a real chewer and for a month or so, we had to put her in our half-bath in the house. We had 3 kongs filled with peanut butter, a couple non-stuffing squeaky toys, and a nylabone in there and she still managed to fit in time to gnaw on the walls after she got bored with them. She went through the wood of the baseboard and through the plaster of the wall into the metal sheeting before we could get a crate for her.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

k8nkane said:


> I haven't tried those products, but I thought I should mention that you might want to start crating your dog, if at all possible.
> 
> Roxie is a real chewer and for a month or so, we had to put her in our half-bath in the house. We had 3 kongs filled with peanut butter, a couple non-stuffing squeaky toys, and a nylabone in there and she still managed to fit in time to gnaw on the walls after she got bored with them. She went through the wood of the baseboard and through the plaster of the wall into the metal sheeting before we could get a crate for her.


:goodpost: try deer antlers.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Deer antlers?


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

k8nkane said:


> Deer antlers?


Antler Dog Chews - Deer Antler Dog Chews - Elk Antler Dog Chews - Moose Antler Dog Chews - Antler Chews For Dogs - Moose Antler Dog Chews


----------



## ultramagnus (Sep 28, 2010)

yes he does have a crate and i leave it open, i usually find him sleeping in it or on his bed. So far the trust factor has worked and he hasn't had any accidents or chewed up anything other than his toys, surprising for a dog i've only had for a week now. he's only a year old and his demeanor is very chill when i first got him his previous owner left him crated for 8hrs and i just couldn't see the benefit of such a long confinement, he's not as crazy coming out of the crate if it's opened,but with the crate closed he's like bam freedom!!! when i see him he's more anxious to go and play and not so high strung ,antlers huh ok i'll look into that.


----------

